
Show HN: Podely – Convert your YouTube channel into a podcast - sebnun
https://podely.com
======
heyplanet
Flagged because this is a sales page, not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Regarding the sales page itself: If you had a list of podcasts created this
way, I would definitely look at it. Because I am a big podcast fan.

If your product has not been used yet, I would start by contacting youtubers
directly and work with them to build an initial portfolio of podcasts created
with Podely.

~~~
fabiandesimone
What's wrong with it?

"Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread."

Looks like you can try it out so not sure why do you think it's not good for
ShowHN?

~~~
heyplanet
All you can do on that page is sign up. Sign-up pages are explicitely listed
as a type of page that can't be a Show HN.

This sign-up page especially rubs me the wrong way as it uses a dark pattern:
It grabs your email address first and _then_ tells you that you cannot proceed
without entering your credit card details.

~~~
sebnun
I'll say that's more incompetence on my part than a "dark pattern". At this
time you can only have 1 channel per account, and I need to check the email is
unique before sending the info to Stripe, that's the way I came up to solve
that, presenting that form before payment.

My product has not been used yet, just put it live yesterday. My idea here was
just to get general feedback, like yours.

------
dawnerd
Seems like a cool idea but I don’t know about that pricing. Many podcasts I
listen/watch to are just over the hour mark per episode. Since this is geared
towards people getting started, I doubt many are even making enough to cover
the subscription cost alone.

I think charging by the hour is a bit weird in general since I would assume
you’re just grabbing the audio track with youtube-dl and not actually
processing anything.

~~~
sebnun
Thanks for the feedback. I calculated the price based on how much people
upload on youtube on average, I've seen most type of "vlogs" are about 10 min,
and the average upload is once per week, so that's 40 minutes per month.

I agree about the price, by my calculations the biggest cost will be
bandwidth, my rationale was that charging by bandwidth is less "user friendly"
than charging by time. And I've seen other major podcast hosters charging by
time also, like Buzzsprout. Hope that makes sense.

------
sebnun
I made this web app to convert Youtube channels into podcasts.

The app will try to search and replace the Youtube metadata to make it "fit"
more as a podcast. For example, by default it will replace "video" to
"episode" in the description, among other things. This works automatically, so
when there is a new video, within minutes a new episode will appear on the
podcast feed.

Any feedback is more than welcome.

~~~
wolco
Could you include the github repo? I'm curious how it works and if it's
customizable.

